# What do you use to tow your skiff?



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I wouldn't say you need 4wd, I've towed with a 01 Grand Cherokee WJ 2wd and it did fine. little more room inside than the xjs.


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

You never need 4 wheel until you need it......

I always prefer to have 4wd on my tow vehicles. Currently using a 2015 Jeep Cherokee with 4wd and it works great for towing my Whip. I haven't ever had to use the 4wd, but at least I know if I ever do its an option.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

I tow mine with a 1998 Toyota 4x4. I would never buy a 2wd vehicle because i have needed 4x4 at times. I also launch my duck boat in some sketchy places. If you know youll never be launching your boat anywhere other than nice ramps, 2wd would be ok. I travel with mine a lot and never know what im getting into. If you can find an older Toyota in good shape you would be happy with it. Mine is about to roll 200k and ive never done anything to it but change the oil. Its not the prettiest truck but id drive it to Alaska tomorrow. Plenty of 4Runners/Tacomas/Pickups out there. Theyll run forever. You will regret buying a jeep for sure. With the Toyotas, the 22RE, 2.7l, 3.0 and 3.4l motors will pull your boat no problem. Ive owned all of those motors and towed boats/dirt bike trailers with them.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

GatorFan321 said:


> You will regret buying a jeep for sure.


Not so sure that's the truth, I've had several over the years and never had any issues at all.


----------



## taco29403 (Jun 16, 2015)

2WD is way cheaper but the - it's nice to have when needed - is where I am getting hung up.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I launch on dirt ramps and beach launched a bit and have never needed 4wd, yes it would have been nice a time or 2 but if you learn to not bulldog it when pulling out you will be just fine.

Stay away from older jeeps, I got rid of my 98 cherokee last year in favor of a new tacoma. Are the old jeeps reliable, yes, but the brakes suck. I even redid them and upgraded the pads and rotors and they still couldn't stop worth a damn when my skiff (b/m/t are about 1000lbs) was hooked up.

I'm a toyota convert, so if you gotta get a used truck go taco!


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Not so sure that's the truth, I've had several over the years and never had any issues at all.


I know a lot of people swear by jeeps but from my personal experiences of my dad and friends having them theres no way Id ever consider one. Especially comparing the Toyotas ive owned and been around to them. The fit and finish of an older Toyota is way ahead of any older jeep/ford/chevy. Since he is looking for something older and cheap, id go with a Toyota. If it were a new truck, with warranty and all, that opens up a lot more options.


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

Where I launch you sometime need 4wd. I own two 4Runners. One for me one for my wife.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a Ford Expedition 2w drive. Never needed a 4w. But if I had the money I'd get an F250 4w deisle. Great on milage and you have the extra power when you need it


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

I've always wanted a Toyota truck (I'm 43) but could never justify paying the high resale price. But after having my first child I needed something with a backseat for the kid. I discovered the 4runners were 5-8k cheaper than the trucks and have the same driveline. I picked up a super clean 2006 2wd with the 4.0 V6. That 4.0 is fast and I get 23mpg. I figure as long as I carry a strap, there's always someone at the ramp to pull me out. If I'm going somewhere less populated, I drive my old FJ40


----------



## taco29403 (Jun 16, 2015)

JMZ400 said:


> I've always wanted a Toyota truck (I'm 43) but could never justify paying the high resale price. But after having my first child I needed something with a backseat for the kid. I discovered the 4runners were 5-8k cheaper than the trucks and have the same driveline. I picked up a super clean 2006 2wd with the 4.0 V6. That 4.0 is fast and I get 23mpg. I figure as long as I carry a strap, there's always someone at the ramp to pull me out. If I'm going somewhere less populated, I drive my old FJ40


That FJ40 doesn't look like it gets much use. You should sell it to me.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

In fairness, it's an old pic from when I first redid her. Trust me she's been driven


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

JMZ400 said:


> In fairness, it's an old pic from when I first redid her. Trust me she's been driven


Your just showing off! Just kidding, that's a sweet ride.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

"Even with help from on high it is impossible for man to build a more capable vehicle than the Landcruiser of 94"


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

I can't think of a situation where you would need 4wd while trailering your boat. I had a 2wd F150 that I pulled a 25' cuddy cabin. Was able to get up a steep, algae ridden ramp fine. You just have to learn not to floor it so the tires don't lose their grip.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

YnR said:


> I can't think of a situation where you would need 4wd while trailering your boat. I had a 2wd F150 that I pulled a 25' cuddy cabin. Was able to get up a steep, algae ridden ramp fine. You just have to learn not to floor it so the tires don't lose their grip.


Plenty of spots up North that require 4wd.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

If I couldn't have that beautiful FJ, my DREAM tow vehicle would be an unmolested Defender 90


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

It's hard to go wrong with a Toyota. 4wd is nice, but by no means mandatory. Especially it it's not in the budget. Might be better to spend the money on a newer vehicle with fewer miles.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You know a winch or tow strap is a lot cheaper then 4wd, and you don't need to sacrifice mpg for them. Just sayin'...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

2002 WJ / 1995 ZJ

V8
tow
4x4


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Net 30 said:


> If I couldn't have that beautiful FJ, my DREAM tow vehicle would be an unmolested Defender 90


https://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/5674515299.html


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yobata said:


> https://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/5674515299.html


yeah dunk her in......


----------



## taco29403 (Jun 16, 2015)

yobata said:


> https://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/5674515299.html


I got really excited until I realized it was $65K and not $6,500. 


I'm happy with what I am hearing. No need for 4wd to tow my tiny skiff. Definitely will get something newer will less miles that's 2WD.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

taco29403 said:


> I got really excited until I realized it was $65K and not $6,500.
> 
> 
> I'm happy with what I am hearing. No need for 4wd to tow my tiny skiff. Definitely will get something newer will less miles that's 2WD.


There's a couple other defenders listed for $130k so by comparison is a good deal haha


----------



## taco29403 (Jun 16, 2015)

yobata said:


> There's a couple other defenders listed for $130k so by comparison is a good deal haha


http://charleston.craigslist.org/cto/5648259699.html look what you started.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

When people ask me why I don't have 4x4 on my truck, my response is:
"I drive on roads, and in my experience, if I need 4x4 then i'm probably doing something I shouldn't be." 
I don't think you need 4x4, but Iv had a few YJ jeeps and if you can find one or an xj within your budget, it would be a good skiff towing/recreational vehicle.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> You know a winch or tow strap is a lot cheaper then 4wd, and you don't need to sacrifice mpg for them. Just sayin'...


That winch or tow strap isnt gonna do you much good if there's nobody to pull you out or a convenient tree at the ramp. For most people, 2wd is fine. For some of us, we launch at places that require it if not for fishing, duck hunting. The op should consider the ramps he will use and judge accordingly. I have a 4wd with manual hubs and manual transmission/tcase so i can use 2wd low at steep ramps so its easy on yhe clutch. I just let it out slowly and it idles right up. So with a manual transmission it is nice to have for sure


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a Dakota with a bazillion miles and it does great. 21 mpg on freeway and 18 when towing the boat. Love it but need to decide to repaint or replace with newer model. Look for the V8 ones, not the V6's.

BTW: The Defender is coming back in 2018.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Id have a Toyota Land Cruiser rather than a Defender. Just me


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Net 30 said:


> If I couldn't have that beautiful FJ, my DREAM tow vehicle would be an unmolested Defender 90


Oh, they look pretty, but wait until you have to buy parts for her. You think owning a boat is expensive? Wait until you buy Land Rover parts. I had a Rover Discovery - wife loved it, I despised working on it and when parts went out. $700 for an alternator! $500 for a starter!

Always check maintenance cost and ease of work on a vehicle.

Personally, it depends on the boat size and where you launch. You can't wrong with Toyota. And I've owned Jeep Wrangler as well, and older Broncos. Loved them because they were easy to work on and parts were cheap.

I have a late model Avalanche now and love it. When Toyota or Nissan get a good Eco Diesel engine, I'll be upgrading my ride. I just can't get myself to own a Dodge. I pull my skiff 400 miles round trip, btw. And my brothers have owned numerous Toyotas - one still drives one.


----------



## taco29403 (Jun 16, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> Oh, they look pretty, but wait until you have to buy parts for her. You think owning a boat is expensive? Wait until you buy Land Rover parts. I had a Rover Discovery - wife loved it, I despised working on it and when parts went out. $700 for an alternator! $500 for a starter!
> 
> Always check maintenance cost and ease of work on a vehicle.
> 
> ...


That's why i've been considering a cherokee XJ...cheap parts and easy to work on. I'd rather not take it to a mechanic if I can follow some youtube instructions. Got rid of a Saab recently, talk about expensive and a pain in the a$$.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Chevy Colorado/ GMC Canyon now have a diesel... But not in a manual transmission


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I tow with an s-10 325K miles still going strong 



taco29403 said:


> I need to pick up a new vehicle to tow my skiff. Not trying to spend a ton of money on it, used in the range of $5,000. It will be a 2nd car for towing my 14ft skiff and a few others trips. Been looking for older Cherokee XJs and 4Runners. Anything else you'd recommend? Is 4WD a necessity? What does everyone else use?


----------



## FBskinny (Dec 8, 2015)

2012 Toyota Venza with the v6. Closest ramp is 2 miles and the second is 4 miles so I'm lucky that way. I towed my NMZ with my Infiniti G37 and yes people stared.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I tow my skiff with my vw tiguan. I towed it back from south carolina with it. It actually tows a lot better than I expected. Usually I only tow the boat from the yard to the boat ramp which is about 2-3 miles.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

2WD usually works just fine, as long as you don't romp on it when your pulling out.












But I guess some people need FWD.....


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

I tow mine with a 2007 Subaru Outback...nice thing about a skiff is it is very light, and therefore can be towed by a much greater range of vehicle. Hey, and I've got AWD to boot!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

CrappieFisherman said:


> I tow mine with a 2007 Subaru Outback... I've got AWD to boot!


Hey, that's a Crappie thing to say!!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Net 30 said:


> my DREAM tow vehicle would be an unmolested Defender 90


My dad has one of these things. It's awful, just awful, but he loves it and everyone else who doesn't have to work on it also loves it. 

I'm currently towing with an X5. It was such a good deal I couldn't pass it up otherwise I would have kept towing with a FWD XC90.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> My dad has one of these things. It's awful, just awful, but he loves it and everyone else who doesn't have to work on it also loves it.
> 
> I'm currently towing with an X5. It was such a good deal I couldn't pass it up otherwise I would have kept towing with a FWD XC90.


I know, Defenders are a love hate relationship. Kinda like a really hot girlfriend who pledges her undying love to you but insists on banging every other guy in town. I sold mine back when a clean one could be had for $20k. Similar trucks are now selling for $70k+ and the 110s are $100k+...crazy. For now I'll continue to tow with my Tahoe....boring but dependable.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Sheesh, $65k for that green box? Someone's out of their Vulcan mind, lol.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Megalops said:


> Sheesh, $65k for that green box? Someone's out of their Vulcan mind, lol.


If you think that's bad, you should see some of the hack jobs out there. Prices on these thigns are so high that people are cobbling together trucks and selling them.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

JMZ400 said:


> I've always wanted a Toyota truck (I'm 43) but could never justify paying the high resale price. But after having my first child I needed something with a backseat for the kid. I discovered the 4runners were 5-8k cheaper than the trucks and have the same driveline. I picked up a super clean 2006 2wd with the 4.0 V6. That 4.0 is fast and I get 23mpg. I figure as long as I carry a strap, there's always someone at the ramp to pull me out. If I'm going somewhere less populated, I drive my old FJ40


Sold my 76 fj40 to buy my skiff in october.
Really felt like I gave away a child. Other than my boat that was the only thing that let me totally unwind.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

Some of the older VW's have diesel engines and rock crawler level 4x4... it was built for the snow, but it works well for other things.. I've seen some nice one's go for cheap, but usually not the diesels..


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

GMC Canyon baby Duramax i4 diesel. Rated 7000 lbs towing. 6800 miles so far so good. Quiet, smooth ride and adjustable gain exhaust brake is nice. 26 mpg towing the HB Pro if I cruise at 65 mph. I even have the power to pass other vehicles occasionally. My previous tow vehicle was a C-3500.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

2000 Ford F250 -- 7.3 diesel, 6 speed manual. It was a fleet vehicle, so it's as basic as it gets. Regular cab, manual locks, manual windows, rubber "carpet", but cold A/C! I love that I don't have to worry about anything breaking, and the price was definitely right.

I got her back when I was towing a 26' power cat, playing the offshore game. I hardly notice the Hewes is back there now. Also, I'll occasionally have to tow a car trailer for my side job, so it's nice to be able to do that easily as well.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I've never been stuck at a boat ramp due to a 2wd, but 4x4 is really, really nice if it is slick and steep, especially if you need to let someone else back your truck in while you manage the boat. As stated, a Tacoma is a good truck for pulling a microckiff, but pay a bit extra for one with the V6. I've towing plenty with Toyota, Isuzu and Mazda 4 cylinder engines, so it is possible, but that little bit of extra power from the V6 and the slight increase in component strengths makes it much easier on the truck. Towing things that are in the upper 33% of the truck's rating is hard on a truck. Automatic transmissions are particularly sensitive to the extra heat. I ate up my last F150's transmission prematurely by hauling a horse trailer and RV that were in the upper end of its range. Good luck finding a manual transmission in a truck that isn't under-powered anymore.

Nate


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Limp Shrimp said:


> Some of the older VW's have diesel engines and rock crawler level 4x4... it was built for the snow, but it works well for other things.. I've seen some nice one's go for cheap, but usually not the diesels.


Touareg diesels are awesome, but if you find one for $5k, the engine is shot.

Nate


----------



## GuyHuey (Sep 25, 2015)

I tow my Gheenoe with my 1st Gen 4Runner. Had to build a custom drop hitch, but it gets the job done.


----------



## taco29403 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think i've got it narrowed down to a 2001 Ford Escape XLT with 4wd. 185K miles for $2,000.
a little concerned about the high miles on a ford escape but owner has tons of receipts and looks well maintained with new tires, etc.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

GuyHuey said:


> I tow my Gheenoe with my 1st Gen 4Runner. Had to build a custom drop hitch, but it gets the job done.


Thats a sweet ride. My dad used to have a blue 2 door first gen. It was all stock.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

That is a nice runner. Another one of my bucket list cars


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

If you have a limited slip differential,you don't need 4x4 despite what others say. Unless you drive on unimproved dirt roads it is not needed and simply a status thing amongst outdoorsman.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

if you are driving a truck and have very little weight on the rear axle, it's not unreasonable to want 4x4. I got stuck several times in my old truck w/o 4x4 because it was so easy to spin the rear wheels with the big v8. That being said, each time I got out of the spot by having a fat guy sit on the tailgate...


----------



## taco29403 (Jun 16, 2015)

If i had the cash and could justify it - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Toyota-4Run...0523bc95:g:Wf0AAOSwaB5Xmoz2&item=322208775317


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Dawhoo said:


> If you have a limited slip differential,you don't need 4x4 despite what others say. Unless you drive on unimproved dirt roads it is not needed and simply a status thing amongst outdoorsman.


Now adays a lsd is almost as much as 4wd on some trucks

Some of the gearing options add up too


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

taco29403 said:


> I think i've got it narrowed down to a 2001 Ford Escape XLT with 4wd. 185K miles for $2,000.
> a little concerned about the high miles on a ford escape but owner has tons of receipts and looks well maintained with new tires, etc.


If it's the 4.0 it's a great motor. I have a 05 sport trac with 205,000 running good. Knock on wood.


----------



## taco29403 (Jun 16, 2015)

makin moves said:


> If it's the 4.0 it's a great motor. I have a 05 sport trac with 205,000 running good. Knock on wood.


Yes it is. That's reassuring. I'll probably throw a transmission cooler on it just to be on the safe side.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I usually tow my 17t with a 00 Jeep Wrangler 6cyl auto. It's not too bad honestly, but you definitely know it's back there. Braking with it sucks so I make sure to leave plenty of distance. Occasionally I steal my wife's FJ cruiser and tow with that. Night and day difference; you don't even know the skiff is back there. I also have to admit that with the push button locker, the FJ is better on the trails than my jeep with the limited slip.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

When I put the trailer reciever and wiring on my tiguan its supposed to change the brake bias for towing. 

I havnt towed without it enabled so I dont have anything to compare it to. But I am pretty comfortable towing it in traffic and on highways.

Only place I hated towing was up north of tampa on 75 where they were doing roadwork and it was down to two lanes on uneven pavement. Traffic was really tight and wanted to go faster than I wanted on that grooved cement. That and the transitions to real pavement was also a little unnerving.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

I have the touareg and it probably has the same system as your VW.. I think it changes the way the transmission shifts not necessarily the breaking.. my shifts sooner and down shifts so you get some transmission breaking going on. .


----------



## bourbon (Feb 24, 2011)

Really depends on the numbers - http://www.boatus.com/magazine/trailering/2015/april/tow-capacity-math.asp

For what it's worth, my buddy pulls his Hell's Bay with a Subaru - no problem. I have been behind the wheel many times and it pulls great.

Personally, I use an '02 Durango (first new car I ever bought). Overkill for pulling most boats but on the lighter end of the spectrum for pulling my camper.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I haven't seen a need for a 4wd truck here in fl unless you are going off roading on a trail. For the once in a blue moon type of situation having a 4wd isn't worth it.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

taco29403 said:


> I need to pick up a new vehicle to tow my skiff. Not trying to spend a ton of money on it, used in the range of $5,000. It will be a 2nd car for towing my 14ft skiff and a few others trips. Been looking for older Cherokee XJs and 4Runners. Anything else you'd recommend? Is 4WD a necessity? What does everyone else use?


Toyota Tacoma,


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

4 wheel drive isn't a must but I have seen some sketchy ramps so if you can get 4 wheel drive then get it. You can't go wrong with a 4 runner Toyotas reliability is legendary I have 2 tundra 03 with 250,000 power window went out once my daughters ride now. 08 4 wheel with 130,00 zero issues besides fuel consumtion.I am not big on dodge products bad experience with new Durango in 2000 15,000 transmission decided it was done working towed a 17 ft aquasport at the time. Hope this helps.


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

Looking at getting a new Tacoma Sport in the next couple years but for now...


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

mluman83 said:


> Looking at getting a new Tacoma Sport in the next couple years but for now...


I would keep the SUV, its nice to be able to lock up all the poles and easy to snatch stuff when you stop for lunch or other things..


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Pulled the skiff this weekend with my sisters Cayenne TDI. 22 mpg at 70 mph. Not bad.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Mercedes ML350 4Matic (AWD). It tows much better than my Chevy Silverado ever did. I don't feel the skiff back there whatsoever, doing 80 on the highway. Not that I did in my Silverado much either, but this car is much more comfortable for the long drives. 

Before the Silverado and the ML350 I towed with a 96 GMC Sonoma 4banger that I had lifted on some MT's. It towed fine, but one time in the rain, I wasn't able to stop and I rear ended an Expedition. Funny part was that the Expedition was destroyed, while nothing happened to the Sonoma.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Pulled the skiff this weekend with my sisters Cayenne TDI. 22 mpg at 70 mph. Not bad.


Didn't realize they made those. 
Porsche owns the deal on VAG cars.
I had no idea Porsche was involved in dieselgate.

Sad day.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't think Porsche was involved in dieselgate, it was VW software that was the problem not the motor..


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Limp Shrimp said:


> I don't think Porsche was involved in dieselgate, it was VW software that was the problem not the motor..


I was just as shocked 
http://blog.caranddriver.com/everything-you-need-to-know-about-the-vw-diesel-emissions-scandal/


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Limp Shrimp said:


> I don't think Porsche was involved in dieselgate, it was VW software that was the problem not the motor..


Her's is a 2016 so it was affected but she could not care less. Not sure what she is going to do about it but if I had to guess I'd say she does nothing unless it's forced on her. The only thing to worry about is resale which she's not concerned with so who cares.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I think people will buy the cars in the 2nd hand market but they are going to try to beat the buyer up about it.

VW/Audi are fixing the vehicles as they develop the fix (some have taken much longer than they thought)
At the end of the day would you want something that wasnt operating the way the factory intended it to?

My uncle has a tdi jetta he got a check for about 7k from vw and is pleased with the outcome

I am glad my Tiguan is a lease and I will be taking a break from owning VW/Audi for a while. I had an Audi A4 prior to this car. 

Sorry to derail the thread!


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

i tow with a dodge grand caravan.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

http://blog.caranddriver.com/a-bentayga-runs-through-it-finally-a-bentley-optimized-for-fly-fishing/


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Jaguar just came out with an suv with two diesel options

Funny that vw just sent me a sticker to put over the old tow ratings in my owners manual. They misprinted it 200lbs to light.

Went from 2000 to 2200


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

jmrodandgun said:


> http://blog.caranddriver.com/a-bentayga-runs-through-it-finally-a-bentley-optimized-for-fly-fishing/


grey poupon.....


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

If the OP's original budget is out the window, I recently upgraded to a 4x4 diesel Chevy 3/4 ton and really like it. It is over-kill for towing a skiff, but if you tow your skiff behind your travel trailer, it almost makes sense.

Nate


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Ford F150 XLT (not 4WD but locking rear differential and manual brake controls).

I have found that pulling is rarely the challenge...its the stopping that counts.

My in-laws have an old diesel Excursion with all the bells and whistles for towing. What a beast. I'm convinced that thing could pull up asphalt...


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

F150 w/ 4.6 V8, two-door shortbed, just hit 234K. Put a transmission in it a few thousand ago but no other issues. Driving it until the wheels fall off, which may or may not happen soon. I can hardly feel the skiff back there. Would like to move to the Ecoboost when the time comes.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Volvo wagon AWD. Not a ton of power but that AWD has got me out of the sketchiest ramps in the keys. Here's a shot taken from Roberts.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

94 Chevy C1500 Silverado (back when Silverado was the top end of the Chevy models) 120k on the clock. I'll probably keep it until I die and one of my boys can have it. It was passed down to me from my grandfather in 2004. These pics were after a repaint in 2013.


----------

